# Signalgeber



## Thomas Linke (26 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

von der Firma Pfannenberg hatten wir einmal einen Signalgeber vorgestellt bekommen, der über eine separate Überwachung des Schallgebers verfügt und in der Steuerung entsprechend ausgewertet werden kann.Laut Pfannenberg "muss" dieser laut DIN EN ISO 13849-1 verwendet werden, wenn vor dem Starten der Anlage eine Anfahrwarnung erfolgt, in der klassischen Anwendung zum Räumen der Gefahrenbereiche.

Im Handbuch des Gebers heißt es; Normengrundlage EN ISO 13849-1 (in Anlehnung).

http://www.pfannenberg.de/fileadmin/files/german/products/sounder/docs/ba_ds-sil_085501929.pdf

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo dies so in der Norm zu finden ist? Und ob  schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht worden sind?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (26 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaube, die Angaben der Fa. Pfannenberg sind unvollständig.
Eigentlich müssten die dann ja einen B10d-Wert haben, d.h. wieviele "Hupungen" hält das Teil denn in 20 Jahren aus.

Oder habe ich den beim Überfliegen übersehen?

Ich habe mich noch nie gefragt, ob Hupen B10d-Werte haben?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jora (26 August 2011)

Hiho,



Thomas Linke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> von der Firma Pfannenberg hatten wir einmal einen Signalgeber vorgestellt bekommen, der über eine separate Überwachung des Schallgebers verfügt und in der Steuerung entsprechend ausgewertet werden kann.Laut Pfannenberg "muss" dieser laut DIN EN ISO 13849-1 verwendet werden, wenn vor dem Starten der Anlage eine Anfahrwarnung erfolgt, in der klassischen Anwendung zum Räumen der Gefahrenbereiche.



wenn die Warneinrichtung ein Teil der SF ist, muss dieser natürlich auch mitbewertet werden. Aber wenn die Firma dafür schon wirbt, finde ich die Angaben dürftig. Nach kurzem Googeln bin ich auf das gestoßen:
http://www.pfannenberg.de/fileadmin/files/german/products/sounder/ds_sil_de.pdf
(hoffe, das ich da den richtigen gefunden habe)
Zu den notwendigen Kennwerten, damit man das Bauteil mitberechnet werden kann, habe ich da auch nichts gefunden. Die Aussage "bis SIL2/PLd" kann man so leider nicht verwenden.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Thomas Linke (26 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

genau den gleichen Eindruck habe ich auch. 

Meiner Ansicht kann/muss man den Signalgeber schon als Teil der SF ansehen und sollte dann auch in die Bewertung einfließen. Aber wie Ihr auch schreibt, fehlt dort noch was.

Vielen dank für Eure Antwort, ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Meldungen

Der Link zu Pfannenberg war OK., das ist der Signakgeber.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (26 August 2011)

Hm,

ich habe mir das Teil nochmal angesehen. Immerhin hat es ja einen
Überwachungskanal mit Microphon.

Frag Pfannenberg doch mal nach Beispielschaltungen mit 
Überwachungsfunktion.

Vielleicht kommen die mit elektronischer Kat.2 nach PLd.

Hoffentlich kennen die die Bedingungen für Kat.2 nach 13849.
(100mal häufiger testen (überwachen) als "Hupen")

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Thomas Linke (26 August 2011)

Hallo,

diese Überwachung über ein Mikrophon direkt an der Schallquelle war das Hauptverkaufsargument von denen. Die Überwachung des Ausgangs, der den Signalgeber ansteuert (Stromüberwachung oder ähnliches), erfüllt wohl nicht die Anforderungen an die EN 13849-1. Der Grundgedanken der der Auswertung zugrunde liegt ist bestimmt nicht falsch, aber ohne die entsprechenden Werte aus meiner Sicht eine Bewertung nicht ohne weiteres möglich.

Ich werde mal bei Pfannenberg an fragen, ob es solche Beispiele gibt und diese dann weiterleiten.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Safety (26 August 2011)

Hallo, 
die Anforderungen nach einer Anlaufwarnung kommen aus Typ-C Normen
z.B. DIN EN 1034-1 Papierherstellungsmaschinen oder DIN EN 1010-1 Papierverarbeitungsmaschinen.
In der 1034-1 wird für die Steuerung eine Kategorie 2 gefordert.
Genauerwortlaut:
Die Steuerung der Anlaufwarneinrichtung muss Kategorie 2 von 954-1 entsprechen.

Es wird doch auch ein genauer Ablauf in der Norm gefordert.
Also Signal dann Wartezeit und dann erneutes Betätigen des gleichen Tasters
(Kurzform in der Norm steht viel mehr). 
Bedeutet für mich:
Die Ansteuerung muss von einer Sicherheits-SPS kommen das Gerät selbst muss nicht sicher sein da der Bediener bzw. Wiedereinschalter bei einer fehlenden Wiederanlaufswarnung nicht einschalten darf.


----------



## Thomas Linke (26 August 2011)

Hallo

Danke für den Hinweis.  

Hab mal nachgeschaut. In unserer C-Norm steht:

Wortlaut:
Wenn ein Startsignal verwendet wird, dann muss der Start/Neustart der Maschine nach ISO 11161:2007, 8.8 ausgeführt werden.

Werde mal in dieser Norm nachlesen, was dort steht.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Thomas Linke (29 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einmal die komplette Beschreibung des Gebers heruntergeladen. Ab Seite 9 werden auch Angaben zu Sicherheitskennwerten gemacht. Und unter 4.4.1 wird auch eine mögliche Verwendung beschrieben. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (29 August 2011)

Hallo Namensvetter,

danke für die Info. 
Ganz schön viel Aufwand für so eine Tröte... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Thomas Linke (30 August 2011)

Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------

